

Dissecting Software Components' Reproductive System - akkartik
http://250bpm.com/blog:51?2

======
TheLoneWolfling
> Sustrik's law:

> "Well-designed components are easy to replace. Eventually, they will be
> replaced by ones that are not so easy to replace."

This explains so much.

~~~
agumonkey
There's this weird pressure wave of change. Energy diffuse where change can
occur, when resistance is too strong, other things will change, if nothing can
change structural / qualitative rearrangement are tried. Otherwise it's coma
or death.

------
rumcajz
> Some [software components] don't care about users at all but are good at
> being preinstalled on hardware.

Windows, anyone?

Anyway, one interesting aspect here is that software is able to reproduce even
if it is not being executed. Which sounds weird. However, have a look at
transposons:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transposable_element](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transposable_element)

This seems to blur the border between virally-spread cute kitten photos and
software.

